# Drontal



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Beemo is now 16 weeks and has been given Drontal (prescribed by the vet) twice since we've had her. Both times she has puked several times about 4 hours after.

Does anyone know of an alternative? I don't want her to have to go through this 

I know this happened to your two Nicky (Goosey). Have you spoken to the vet about it?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Jude, I spoke to the nurse last time I was there and they didnt say there was an alternative tablet. Sid was ok this time with it, thankfully! She did say that they've changed there views on it,because it's only used to treat the tape worm. It use to be every month until 6 months old then every 3 months but when I purchased the last lot at 16 weeks they said he wouldn't need it again for 3 months. It's all a bit confusing maybe this is why they're being sick. I think it's time we checked again. I wasn't prepared to make an appointment though to just ask the vets that,because they would charge and it was just as easy for them to just ask one! Maybe try beemo once more and see what she's like. 
How's she doing apart from that? Has she adapted now you've returned to work?


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Nicky, maybe it's something they grow out of?
I'm certainly not making an appointment about it but I might try emailing. I was wondering if it makes a difference how soon you feed them after they've had it. Poor little Beemo. 
She is doing really well, much better at being left than I thought although this will be her first full week as my daughter has only just gone back to college properly. She is already starting to lose her teeth and has at last learnt to lie down! 6kg now. 
Must meet up again soon!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You must let me know what the vets say will be interesting to know if they tell you different. Yeah they seem to adapt better than we think.
I haven't weighed Sid for a good few weeks, but he's quiet slim under all his fur! He's eating ok, but he goes off his food when Molly doesn't eat and she's had an infection of her lady bits so has been a bit under the weather the last few days, which means Sid doesn't eat if she doesn't ! Silly things these dogs. 
Beemo will probably get bigger than Sid if she is putting weight on like she is
Sid is also quiet toothless at the moment, funny when he tries to eat biscuits, he reminds me of my late dad when he use to eat with his teeth out! 
Yes definitely must meet up soon x


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh poor Molly! I hope she feels better soon. I think Sid is very sweet not eating in sympathy  Beemo is ALWAYS hungry, I'm trying to cut her lunch out but she's not happy about it!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Jude she's feeling a little better today! I think if beemo still wants her lunch just keep giving it to her she obviously needs it, or increase the amount she has for breakfast and dinner.


----------



## lynnmcp (Dec 28, 2011)

*Sickness following Drontal*

Hi. Hope you dont mind me butting in but I just read your post about Drontal. My boy Dexter has had Drontal twice and on both occasions was very sick afterwards. My vet said that he has had quite a few dogs respond this way and has changed Dexters wormer to Milbemax instead. I think its more expensive but we thought it was worth it because it really wasnt nice seeing him that unwell when there is an alternative out there. Hope this helps!


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Lynn, you are not butting in at all, it's good to hear your comments. 
The vet gave her some Panacur granules that you just put on the food and she was fine, no sickness 
They said to try her on Drontal again in about a year.
Thanks again!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We had exactly the same with our dog - horribly sick on Drontal. SO the vet prescribed Milbemax which does the same job - and he takes that fine. He only needs that every 6 months anyway, as he gets Advocate every month. Apparently they always try Drontal as they prefer it, but if the dog reacts then they just switch to Milbemax.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Drontal and Panacur make Obi sick. Will ask the vet for that Milbemax next.


----------



## Catherine malcolmson (Aug 31, 2015)

I changed Barney's flea treatment from Advocate to Frontline,when reading information on Front line it said it did the same as the other,but my vet says it doesn't prevent mites and parvovirus, I will admit money was a factor I got three pipettes for the price of one.Should I listen to the vet?Advice would be great.Barney has Frontal and has had no side effects from this product


----------



## Catherine malcolmson (Aug 31, 2015)

I mean drontal


----------



## Jasperthecockapoo (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello. I am reading your posts and looking at my poor baby Jasper (18 weeks old Cockapoo) who had Drontal 2 days ago. He hasn't been sick but has had diarrhoea for several hours now. He is still lively and eating and drinking. Has anybody else experienced this? Thank you 😥


----------

